
Apple Helped FBI Identify Alleged Owner of KickassTorrents - illo
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/07/21/apple-helped-identify-kickasstorrents-owner/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132810)

------
sschueller
How does the DMCA or any other US law apply in Poland?

~~~
DKnoll3
Because...uh...NATO.

